# real human interaction only happens in dreams anyway



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Real human interaction only happens in dreams! I've had so many like this movie where people talk to me and I talk to them and it feels so much real than real life. In real life you just pass by each other and deep inside you want to connect to that person so bad even though you're just strangers! But you can't, you don't, you just look and pass by minding your own business/your own life/your own world.

No human interaction whatsoever unless it's some everyday phrase. But when something spontaneous happens like a person high on marijuana/booze or a social experiment everyone chooses to ignore others because they don't know how to interact. People find that too crazy or out of the ordinary so they ignore you and everyone else goes with what the majority are doing. Who talks to strangers really anyway unless they want to know directions, have platonic small talk, etc?

This movie ****s with me and I feel hypomanic/high even more, anyone else?


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow he looks so cool and dreamy! I guess that's what this movie was trying to portray.
https://vimeo.com/83394587


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Jason Silva. I've been procrastingint get into him since 2011.

I love this thread. COmpltely i agree. Human society is an ant hil. I feel so sad from it. I want to CONECIT damnit.


My life is slipping away and it won't be nurtued if I keep sitting at home and just tending to my own hobbies and misery. i want to have random convos with people on the street. I want to have meaningful relationships with people. Like that time I helped a girl up a steep hill becuase she had huge goth boots on and she just couldn't walk into them, we managed to exchange a few words during I just feelt so alive that another person had acknowledge my existence, no matter how briefly.

Loneliness is the sickness that will eradicate humans.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The ant metaphor seems to make human life way too simple. It's definitely one way to see it but we're way more complex than that. This might be true with complete strangers but what about with family and friends? We could always build from there.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Wellp. Don't know the guy and haven't watched his stuff, but taking a quick look it seems to be a lot of overhype over relatively simple things and concepts.

just as an example: 




I understand that it might hit the right spot for some people, but personally I like a bit more analytic approach that ponders more on the actual meaning of something.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@Raies Thanks for sharin'. Yes experience does change biology which is why antidepressants helped me so much. Booyah. But not too many people think so which is why they say NO but I am saying YES, I'm glad your video is on my side.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> Jason Silva. I've been procrastingint get into him since 2011.
> 
> I love this thread. COmpltely i agree. Human society is an ant hil. I feel so sad from it. I want to CONECIT damnit.
> 
> ...


:haha Helping girls up ant hills? :lol :rofl :haha


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> @Raies Thanks for sharin'. Yes experience does change biology which is why antidepressants helped me so much. Booyah. But not too many people think so which is why they say NO but I am saying YES, I'm glad your video is on my side.


It does change.

But how it's presented in the video kind of overglorifies it imo.
Also, he makes a point of indeterminism... Which doesn't apply: life doesn't become any less deterministic even though "the outside" influences.

The outside is either predetermined and/or from that point, affected by the persons' biological traits, and transactionality between biology and environment, and the further transactionality between the previous "results" and the environment.

(Basically, nothing changes what you start with, and what you start with changes the environment, which changes what you started with)


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> :haha Helping girls up ant hills? :lol :rofl :haha


No, I was sitting on the hillside, she wanted to climb the hill and go beyond it. She couldn't walk up the hill properly because she had huge goth boots on so I extended my hand and helped her walk up the hill.

Of course I thought she was into me, but my point is that it made me feel alive. Little random connections like that - i love it.

or just going up to some ppl on the corner smoking weed and be like "hey can i join in" and they let you smoke with them and then you just part ways after a few words n' tokes. That's what I like about life.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Raies said:


> It does change.
> 
> But how it's presented in the video kind of overglorifies it imo.
> Also, he makes a point of indeterminism... Which doesn't apply: life doesn't become any less deterministic even though "the outside" influences.
> ...


Yep, that's how it happens, thanks.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> No, I was sitting on the hillside, she wanted to climb the hill and go beyond it. She couldn't walk up the hill properly because she had huge goth boots on so I extended my hand and helped her walk up the hill.
> 
> Of course I thought she was into me, but my point is that it made me feel alive. Little random connections like that - i love it.
> 
> or just going up to some ppl on the corner smoking weed and be like "hey can i join in" and they let you smoke with them and then you just part ways after a few words n' tokes. That's what I like about life.


AH yeah, me too. :heart


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> The ant metaphor seems to make human life way too simple. It's definitely one way to see it but we're way more complex than that. This might be true with complete strangers but what about with family and friends? We could always build from there.


You in avatar? Wow, hot. Hi :smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I've also experienced real human interaction when talking with psychologists/psychiatrists at appointments, physician appointments, and when I was in those support groups and talked with the people in them. Even home life with parents and siblings is real but it doesn't feel real with my sister because she has her own life and to me she's just another somebody you pass by in life and don't hold any genuine small talk with because they're just somebody. Otherwise it's not real human interaction at all! 

Otherwise it's broken and fake like going in for a blood test, or going to college to get my classes, or going to take a driving test, or checking out at the grocery store, or even greeting people unless I meet someone like an ex and decide myself to nag him with small talk. Otherwise it seems like there's no time to take and really talk to someone genuinely, it feels fake a quick and ant climber style just for politeness and to keep this ant colony society moving along in an efficient polite manner.

I think for extroverts or people who talk to other people like it's second nature to them are more inclined to connect with others really fast and don't feel like the small talk they have feels fake or out of the ordinary at all. That's exactly how I felt on Prozac or Zoloft. I was one with all and couldn't tell the difference between fakeness or could even feel any difference between small talk with strangers or close people, it was all the same thing. Some introverts who don't like small talk have a purpose, it feels fake. Ahh I must be an extrovert with SSRIs and an introvert without. How is that even possible!?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah. and then people you love can become strangers again.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

SilentLyric said:


> yeah. and then people you love can become strangers again.


But then it should be easier to small talk with them since you already know them but don't at the same time. Other people find it harder to talk to someone they already know like an ex and easier to talk to someone they don't know!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

More of a nightmare


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> You in avatar? Wow, hot. Hi :smile2:


:blush :grin2: Hello to you too!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Alpha Tauri said:


> :blush :grin2: Hello to you too!


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

SwtSurrender said:


> Ahh I must be an extrovert with SSRIs and an introvert without. How is that even possible!?


Ssri's can trigger mania in susceptible people which can make you feel like an extrovert.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Rains said:


> Ssri's can trigger mania in susceptible people which can make you feel like an extrovert.


Oh right, that does make sense.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> :blush :grin2: Hello to you too!


And this would be considered sexual harassment if the genders were reversed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

versikk said:


> And this would be considered sexual harassment if the genders were reversed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> You're right


I mean, i'm pretty sure.


----------



## KhenNa (Apr 19, 2018)

It doesn't have to be like that, i hope


----------



## OwenPayne (May 5, 2018)

My friend recommended this blog and he was totally right keep up the good work


----------

